# Shrimp overseas from Crimson Tawain



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

sorry guys im not going to order any more I changed my mind

admin can you remove this?thanks


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

to be able to get any of those you would need a LOT of people ordering! Minimums alone are high.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Those prices and minimums are actually VERY good, in fact I believe they are wholesale prices that we should not be able to get as retail consumers. I fear we may not even be able to order them when your friend finds out that this is a group buy rather than a retail store buying them. All Neos under 1 per piece and all non-purebred/TB CRS under 2. A closer look at the numbers and you will see what I mean. 

If this buy can be verified and the cost for shipping for one box confirmed, even 5 people could get some serious inexpense and high grade shrimps. Just remember there is a risk in shipping from overseas but this is the perfect weather for it.

I'm interested for sure


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

some pictures added


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

What is the minimum order? 

We could all buy Green Hulks, and hope someone gets them going real good.  The prices do seem really good. I'd be in, if I could get some more details.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Questions: What would the costs of shipping be, and do we get these prices or is that just for retail stores/distributors? What guarantee do they give on DOA's, as that is a real problem when shipping from overseas 

I would also be interested for sure if we can get more answers, and IF they can ship within a 3-5 day period, only because If they don't use Kordon breather bags, just regular fish bags, then the oxygen is at its max by day 5, that's usually when you get die offs from the ammonia buildup in the bag.

I would be interested in Full BKK, BB, Panda, Blue Panda and BBs, and also the Green hulks. 

Lets get some more info soon as I am looking at another distributor, but the prices are higher!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

100shrimps shipping+packing cost is 100USD

100pcs 2bag or 3 bag
ice bag &Styrofoam box 

30 hours from taiwan to toronto thats what he said


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds pretty good! Now where would this box arrive? Airport or House and if Airport who would do the picking up???


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

huh? 100$ each? or 100$ total for 100 shrimps?

so confused lol.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

is there duty on importing shrimps from overseas?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I think he means that you need to have at least 100 shrimps and the shipping cost would be $100 US for the box.

I don't think there is any duty or import fees, but I could be wrong.
Of course IF they send it in by courier, then NO it just might take a bit longer and depends on what they put on the papers.

Hey Scot you up for the West end shrimp meet....we are trying to get together, read my post.


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

When will you be placing the order as I would like some shrimp but just bought some and would like to make some money back before I get to far ahead of my self with the shrimps.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> Hey Scot you up for the West end shrimp meet....we are trying to get together, read my post.


Yes! I'll check out your post. Thanks


----------



## hockiumguru (Sep 16, 2012)

Id be interested too, specifically OEBT'S & CRS.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK so I posted in the GB section about my order of OEBTs that are coming weekend of Oct 20th. I have to finalize my order by end of next week, so IF you want any of these gorgeous OEBTs let me know asap.

These are from this breeder in Taiwan, so they are very good quality.
Price is $20 each. These are not babies, but semi-adults/adults and most will be this blue or darker.










I am also looking into some of their CRS grades S and SS, so if you want any of these I can have them on the same order.
I will get back to you with the prices.

thanks


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> I am also looking into some of their CRS grades S and SS, so if you want any of these I can have them on the same order.
> I will get back to you with the prices.
> 
> thanks


i would love to add some of aaron's crs to my crs tank.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

will let you know when I get the prices.
those are his OEBTs


----------



## hockiumguru (Sep 16, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> OK so I posted in the GB section about my order of OEBTs that are coming weekend of Oct 20th. I have to finalize my order by end of next week, so IF you want any of these gorgeous OEBTs let me know asap.
> 
> These are from this breeder in Taiwan, so they are very good quality.
> Price is $20 each. These are not babies, but semi-adults/adults and most will be this blue or darker.
> ...


I am looking to make an order in the future, do you have a website for this breeder that i can look at? those shrimp look incredible.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't think he has a website...Crimson in Taiwan is the Breeder!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> I don't think he has a website...Crimson in Taiwan is the Breeder!


Crimson Taiwan aka Aaron Li is not a breeder of oebt. Hes only an exporter of most of the shrimps he carries. The only shrimp that can really be said that he breeds is the F1 / F2 offsprings from Crimson Japan's lineage of PRL. If you ask him in English whether he breeds any of the shrimps his answer is simple, yes. Ask him in Chinese and it will be different because its on the record and can be held accountable to what he says.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

that's just not right!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Aye, group orders across borders always end this way... I know first hand, pretty damn difficult logistically. Don't know how you manage to do it so easily anna! Keep it up though, one day I'll buy some expensive shrimp from you.


----------

